# "The Workshop" in Fredericksburg, VA



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Folks, We have begun the steps to start a shared workshop in Fredericksburg, VA. It is called The Workshop. Its like a gym membership, but for woodworking. We have many tools, lots of exotic lumber, and a space. What we are doing right now is working with the city to get permits and do the buildout. But we need help.

We have a lot of buildout to do before we can open it up to the public. As such, we are trying to generate some revenue to do that buildout. We have created a Kickstarter campaign. You can VIEW IT HERE .

You can also read more about The Workshop on our FACEBOOK PAGE .

If you are interested in helping us make this a reality you can support us on the KS page . Any amount, small or large, would be appreciated. We are down to *only 13 days left.* Thank you all so much.

You can also support us by sharing this on your own FB pages, and LIKE it.

Thank you all so much.

Rance

Home of The Workshop

Related links:
In the Fredericksburg Newspaper

In The Patch


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Rance, I really wish you the best in your endeavor. It looks like you have a good start on it. I too have tried to start such a group in my small town but never got a "bite". I'm long gone from Fredericksburg, VA but if I were in your area, you could count on me as a member. Good Luck my friend.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Andy.

Well, we've made it. Just hours to go till finished. Thanks for looking in and sharing this.

Rance


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Rance is it a bit like this one in the Milwaukee, WI area?
http://www.thewoodworkersgym.com/


----------

